# Off-Topic Discussion > The Lounge >  >  Chemtrails.  'Fo Rizzle?

## The Cusp

Ok, not dream related at all, but this has been bothering my for awhile now, and in this instance I'd be more than happy to hear from skeptics.  You've no doubt heard about this, planes spaying our skies with who knows what.

There are tons of pilots on record stating that real vapor trails should last a minute, minute and a half tops, even in freezing cold weather, and only happen at certain altitudes.  But the things spewing out of these jets last _all day,_ and eventually grow into clouds.  Plus they happen at all the wrong altitudes to produce vapor trails.

I've been watching this closely all summer, and I'd estimate the majority of the clouds in the sky over my city aren't natural.  They lay these trails, and when the wind hits them, they spread out in stringy, whispy tendrils, and keep growing in size over the course of the day until they become huge clouds.  A lot of the time they retain their original stretched out line shape.

Not to mention all the close up pictures of planes where the spray is not coming from the engines, but from some sort of nozzle attatched to the the wings.

I'm going to borrow my parents digital camera this weekend to document how it changes from chemtrail to cloud over the course of a day.

Also for the younger DV members, this may seem normal to you, as it's all you've ever seen.  I'm old enough to remember a time when the skies were clear.

So has anyone else seen this?  Seriously, just watch it happen.  It goes on almost every day here, and from what I've heard, it happens over every major population center.

----------


## durza2016

Umm.. I don't know exaclty what your trying to say either:

Clean the environment

Or.. the government is putting chemicals in the air to control us.

I don't know. But that is funny how they stay there all day.

....Smog?

----------


## Elwood

One time i saw 16 chem trails in the sky at once. I dont think the government is trying to control "us."  But the weather. For sure,

----------


## Ahhchuu

who cares........................................

its not hurting anyone as far as we can see its probably another concept of the paranoid minds who chase ufos... always thinking the government has big secrets (even if they do they probably have good reason to keep it hidden from us)

----------


## Rainman

There is no good reason for a government to keep something from it's people. Period.

----------


## Elwood

> There is no good reason for a government to keep something from it's people. Period.



Word. If you had a device that could create an almost infinite amount of energy, and you charged people for electricity. Thats not right.

----------


## The Cusp

> who cares........................................
> 
> its not hurting anyone as far as we can see its probably another concept of the paranoid minds who chase ufos... always thinking the government has big secrets (even if they do they probably have good reason to keep it hidden from us)



Oh my god!  It's attitudes like that that allow crap like this to go on.  It's happening on such a large scale, it's so obvious, but everyone ignores it.  

I don't know what it is they are up to, but to do it so blatantly in plain sight really pisses me off.

----------


## Ahhchuu

maybe its because i dont ever see it and i live in a city...

----------


## pj

I'm not sure where this belongs... but it isn't in Beyond Dreaming.

Let's see where it ends up...

----------


## Never

[This message was left blank]

----------


## arby

They're probably spreading vitamins and nutrients so you idiots don't die from malnutrition.

----------


## AlternateReality

I've seen those alot, even 3 or 4 at once, but i have never even thought about them.
I'll get a good picture if I happen to see anymore.

----------


## Spartiate

Are you serious?  OK, let me clear things up...  A jet engine functions by taking in air, compressing it, combining it with kerosene and then igniting the mixture.  The gas, now superheated and under immense pressure is shot out the back through the nozzle and, in accordance with Newton's 3rd law of motion, this propels the plane forward.  Now in the back of the engine, the surrounding air becomes extremely hot, when it cools (if the temperature, air pressure and humidity are right, this _usually_ occurs at high altitudes), the heated water molecules found in the air will condense and then crystallize into minute ice particles.  So these contrails are basically nothing more then floating ice (artificial cirrus clouds to be precise) which last as long as any other cloud would.  The reason they start to form behind the engine is because that's how long it takes for the air to cool, as can be seen in this picture:

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedi...ngined.arp.jpg

There also exists a form of contrail that is found on the wingtips.  It is created by the pressure differential that is found in the wingtip vortex.  However, this kind of contrail is extremely hard to see at a distance, this is what it looks like:

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedi...p_vortices.jpg

It is also possible for propeller planes to produce contrails, since they also eject hot exhaust from their engines, as can be seen here:

http://www.aerospaceweb.org/question...-contrails.jpg

It is also worth considering that every single spot that can be spared in a plane is used for storing fuel, useless or inefficient use of space and weight is an aeronautical engineer's worse nightmare.  Lastly, there has been speculation about the effect that contrails have on the weather.  After the 9/11 attacks (after which all planes in North America were temporarily grounded), meteorologists noticed a slight increase in temparture in regions of heavy air traffic due to the increase in solar radiation received.

So I hope that quashed any conspiracy theories, I'm really much more concerned about the stuff spewing out of coal power plants than this  ::roll:: ...

----------

